# Garantiefrage/Rückgaberecht



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo Community und Rosefahrer,
Ich besitze seit einem Jahr ein custom Granite Chief und bin mit einigen Dingen sehr unzufrieden.
Zum einen ist der Steuersatz in einem halben Jahr 2 mal kputt gegangen, das wurde zwar bezahlt ist aber trotzdem irgendwie inakzeptabel. Vor allem weil ich mit dem Bike gar keine allzu krassen Strecken gefahren bin wo es an seine Grenzen gekommen wäre.

Was ich aber richtig unverschämt finde ist, dass nach dem Service diesen Winter, der 265  gekostet hat, die Revelation RL fast ganz einsackt sobald man sich draufstützt, sie Luft verliert & die Travle-Funktion nicht mehr funktioniert.
Außerdem hat die Bremse seit das Bike zurück ist zum einen keinen spürbaren Druckpunkt mehr und lässt sich zum anderen bis zum Lenker durchdrücken!!!

Die Kosten für den Service will ich auf jeden Fall zurückhaben.
Die Frage ist ob ich nicht die Chance habe das ganze Bike umzutauschen, mit dem Fahrverhalten bin ich ansich ja total zufrieden, würde es also sofort wieder nehmen.

So, bin mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt, danke an alle die sich die Mühe machen

LG Ned


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2013)

was sagt rose dazu? war es bei denen zum Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2013)

Ja der Service war der den Rose anbietet. Hab sie noch nicht angeschrieben weil ich erst mal hören wollte was hier so dazu gesagt wird.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2013)

warum immer erst hier die Welle schieben anstatt zuerst mal mit dem dafür verantwortlichen zu reden?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2013)

Weil ich wissen wollte ob ich überhaupt im Recht wäre wenn ich von denen ein neues Bike verlangen würde.


----------



## J.O (14. Februar 2013)

Dann frag nach, kann so schwierig ja nicht sein. Und was nÃ¼tzt es Dir hier wenn ich dir jetzt sage ja das geht kostet dich 500â¬ fÃ¼r gebrauchsspuren usw uns Rose sieht das aber ganz anders.

ICh wÃ¼rde immer als erstes Rose fragen, dann kannst hier immer versuchen was zu erreichen. 

Aber trozdem meine Meinung dazu.
Ein recht auf ein neues Bike hast du nicht, warum auch.
ICh wÃ¼rde Verlagen das sie es nochmal zum service mitnehmen und die Fehler beseitigen, das sollte aber kostenlos sein.


----------



## Pevloc (14. Februar 2013)

Zum Thema Service: Wurde dieser schlecht gemacht, hast du natÃ¼rlich ein Anrecht darauf das dieser kostenfrei nocheinmal gemacht wird. Inkl. Versand natÃ¼rlich.

Zum Thema defekte Teile: Die dÃ¼rfen drei Mal versuchen den Fehler zu beheben. Klappt das nicht hast du ein Anrecht auf AuflÃ¶sung des Kaufvertrags inkl. RÃ¼ckerstattung Kaufpreises. Dabei wird aber wohl eine gewisse Nutzungspauschale abgezogen. Wie hoch die in vergleichbaren FÃ¤llen ist, entzieht sich meines Wissens. Andere LÃ¶sung wÃ¤re, das du das Bike behÃ¤lst, und einen Teil des Kaufpreises zurÃ¼ck erhÃ¤lst.

Ich wÃ¼rde auf jeden Fall das ganze Problem telefonisch schildern. Sollte das nicht funktionieren wÃ¼rde ich das ganze nochmal schriftlich inkl. Fristsetzung machen.

Offtopic: 265â¬ fÃ¼rn Service bei einem 6 Monate alten Bike? Das ist doch extrem viel!? Was wurde denn alles gemacht?


----------



## Günni0808 (14. Februar 2013)

Der Service hat mit der Radgarantie nix zu tun. Sind zweierlei Dinge. Auf das Rad hast du in Deutschland 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Heisst nach 6 Monaten liegt die Beweislast bei dir, dass von Beginn an ein Defekt vor lag. Was anderes ist der Service. Da hast du ebenfalls 6 Monate Garantie auf korrekte Ausführung drauf. In deinem Fall ist der Service nach deinen Angaben nicht korrekt ausgeführt, was den Servicegeber zur Nachbesserung zwingt. Also freundlich das Gespräch suchen und ziemlich sicher wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Februar 2013)

is immer geil, hier ein Fass aufmachen und nach einem Telefonat ist alles geklärt.

wäre ja nicht das erste mal das es so läuft.


----------



## Piktogramm (14. Februar 2013)

Nach Gesetzt hast du NIE Anspruch auf ein neues Rad sondern AUSSCHLIESSLICH ein Recht auf Wandlung des Kaufvertrages, wenn das Produkt 2x aufgrund des selben Fehlers zur Nachbesserung war und dieser fehler ein 3x auftritt.
2x Steuersatz
1x Gabel
1x Bremse 
erfüllt diese Bedinung genau genommen nicht.


Was die Serviceleistung angeht, wenn ein Fehler kurz (wenige Tage) nach einem Service auftritt solltest du den als Kunde kurzfristig melden. Natürlich nur, wenn der Defekt unmittelbar etwas mit dem geleistetem Service zu tun hat. Bringt ja nix, ne defekte Gabel anzuzeigen, wenn nur die Laufräder nachzentriert wurden...


Ansonsten: Du erwartest Wohlwollen vom Händler und solltest dich damit auch immer zuerst an diesen wenden. Jeder Googletreffer der den Namen eines Händlers mit Defekten und Anfragen zum Gewährleistungsrecht in Verbindung bringt kostet den Händler bares Geld und irgendwann wird es dann auch schwer kulante Regelungen zu finden.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2013)

Pevloc schrieb:


> Offtopic: 265 fürn Service bei einem 6 Monate alten Bike? Das ist doch extrem viel!? Was wurde denn alles gemacht?



Das Bike ist ein Jahr alt und gemacht wurde ein Gabel- & Dämpfer Service, die Lager überprüft (da keine kaputt waren wurde nichts ausgetauscht) und es wurde nach Verschleißteilen geschaut, da die aber m.M.n. noch Ordnung sind wurde da nichts ausgetauscht.
Ach ja ein Ausfallende wurde noch getauscht weil es verbogen war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2013)

Ok danke schonmal ich melde mich sobald ich eine Antwort bekommen habe.


----------



## Pevloc (14. Februar 2013)

> Ach ja ein Ausfallende wurde noch getauscht weil es verbogen war.



Bitte? Wie geht das denn? Und du hast damit nichts extremes gemacht?

Selbst wenn: Der Austausch der Ausfallenden ist ja wohl ganz klar ein Garantiefall! Oder haben die was beim fahren abgekriegt? Sturz, etc.?


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Februar 2013)

Ausfallende heißt es auf der Rechnung, ich hätte es jetzt eigentlich als Schaltauge bezeichnet. Ein silbernes Ding an dem Das Schaltwerk hängt =) bin wahrscheinlich mit dem Schaltwerk an einem Stein hängen gebliegen, ich weiß leider nicht wann oder wie ich das geschafft habe aber etwas extremes bin ich nicht gefahren.

>>> Ja es ist definitiv das Schaltauge!


----------



## Pevloc (22. Februar 2013)

Gut. Das ist ein 10 bis 15â¬ Bauteil. Montage 5 Min.


----------



## craysor (22. Februar 2013)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Nach Gesetzt hast du NIE Anspruch auf ein neues Rad sondern AUSSCHLIESSLICH ein Recht auf Wandlung des Kaufvertrages, wenn das Produkt 2x aufgrund des selben Fehlers zur Nachbesserung war und dieser fehler ein 3x auftritt.
> 2x Steuersatz
> 1x Gabel
> 1x Bremse
> erfüllt diese Bedinung genau genommen nicht.



Es fehlt noch ein ganz entscheidendes Element. Die Mängel müssen bei Gefahrübergang vorgelegen haben und nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten wärst du dafür beweisbelastet. Den Beweis kannst in der Regel nichtmal mit einem Gutachter führen. Rückabwicklung nach der Zeit nur auf Kulanz.


----------



## Piktogramm (22. Februar 2013)

In den 18 Monaten muss der Beweis dem Kunden durchaus noch zumutbar sein. Also so einfach kann es sich da der Händler nicht machen (wird jedoch gern versucht):
http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Die-leidige-Beweislastumkehr-1613475.html

Die Mängel als solches müssen nur bedingt von Anfang an vorliegen. Sollte ein Steuersatz verrecken, weil schlicht minderwertigste Lager verbaut wurden die sich als untauglich herausstellen. Ist der Lagerdefekt zwar nicht bei Gefahrenübergang existent gewesen sondern erst während der Nutzung aufgetreten. Die Gewährleistung sollte an der Stelle jedoch trotzdem greifen, da normalerweise davon ausgegangen wird. Das Produkte so zu funktionieren haben, wie es ein normaler, ominöser Standardkunde erwarten würde (also normalerweise eine Nutzbare Lebensdauer über 4 Jahre bzw. die Abschreibungsfrist...). Gleiches gilt für Lager und gern mal in die Garantiebedinungen ausgeschlossen "Verschleißteile" die werden durch die Gewährleistung somit ja trotzdem gedeckt (danke Gesetzgeber).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (25. Februar 2013)

Nein. Nur wenn der Beweis geführt ist, hat man Gewährleistungsrechte. Aber ich stimme zu, ein Gutachter könnte zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass der Mangel "angelegt" war.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Februar 2013)

Was für ein Beweis?

Das das ding privat gewartet wurde? Da reicht ein Zeuge.

Ein Gutachten als solches ist in den 18 Monaten nach Beweislastumkehr oftmals dem Kunden nicht zumutbar und darf mitunter nicht zur Bedingung gemacht werden um die Gewährleistung durch zu setzen. Bei zum Beispiel bekannten Serienfehlern reicht ein Nachweis, dass dieser Fehler vielen innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist unterkommt. Ein einzelnes Gutachten will da dann kein Richter sehen.


----------



## Pusher123 (17. März 2013)

Hallo, wollte jetzt nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, dieses Jahr wurde mir das erste mal 20 Euro Versand berechnet. Dabei steht doch egtl da das der bei MTB's bei der pauschale dabei ist? Also auf der Rechnung steht Express Versand, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern diesen bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Piktogramm (17. März 2013)

Wenn du etwas bestell hast solltest du eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen haben, auf der alle Kosten aufgelistet sind. Wenn du gegen die im Falle einer zu hohen Versandpauschale an dieser Stelle keinen Widerspruch eingelegt hast wird das ganze recht kompliziert.


----------



## Pusher123 (17. März 2013)

Ich hab den Bike Service in anspruch genommen: 

Folgeinspektion 3.000 - 4.000 km

    Sichtprüfung aller Bauteile
    Kontrolle sämtlicher Lager und Verschraubungen
    Überprüfung der Speichenspannung, ggf. Erhöhung
    Zentrieren der Laufräder
    Nachstellen von Schaltung und Bremsen
    Kontrolle des Verschleißes von Kette, Bremsbelägen und Bereifung, ggf. Austausch
Kosten 125 Euro

Ich hab mich einfach gewundert, dass es plötzlich zusätzlich 20 Euro Versand kostet... Ich will wegen 20 Euro jetzt auch kein Fass aufmachen. Aber man könnte es ja dazuschreiben. 20 Euro zusätzliche Versandkosten stehen nur bei Trekkingrädern dabei.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (20. März 2013)

Hallo Pusher,

kannst du uns per PN bitte deine Kundennummer schicken? Wir möchten uns die Sache wegen der Versandkosten gerne nochmal anschauen.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Pusher123 (20. März 2013)

Die Sache hat sich geklärt, Rose hat einfach einen super service


----------



## J.O (20. März 2013)

freut mich zu hören


----------



## chriwol7 (24. März 2013)

Yeah, Chuck Rose-Service-Norris hat das Problem erkannt und souverän aus der Welt geschafft 
Wenn sich Lebowski's Problem genauso in Wohlgefallen auflöst - Respekt.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. März 2013)

Dazu: Das Bike wurde kostenlos abgeholt und von Rose ein zweites mal gewartet. Die Revelation funktioniert jetzt besser als sie es in neuem zustand getan hat und die Vorderbremse auch, allerdings muss man die Hinterbremse jetzt ziemlich weit durchdrücken. Das ganze hat fast 3 Monate gedauert... naja wenns die saison über ,oder länger, hält bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriwol7 (27. März 2013)

Dennoch gut wenn das Bike extra abgeholt wurde. Und die drei Monate lagen ja zum Glück im Winter 
Dann mal viel Glück, dass jetzt alles hält und viel Spass


----------

